
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on Berkeley's DL Bootcamp? - wpmoradi
If selected do you think it is worth going to?  Also, do you guys have experience with previous bootcamps - if so - how were they in content and networking opportunities?
======
Eridrus
Do you mean their Deep RL Bootcamp?

I haven't been, but it would probably be interesting, and you'd probably meet
some interesting people, but Reinforcement Learning in general hasn't really
shown a lot of success in industry applications yet, so I wouldn't expect to
get a tonne of professional use out of it.

~~~
wpmoradi
I they have a new one this summer. Is a full stack deep learning boot camp. 3
days for 2400.

